# Bacon Jerky Flop



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

Well I am so sad to report to all of you who were following my experiment on making bacon jerky, that it has failed!vract: At 36 hours it was crispy but rancid. So for all those who love the idea, then I guess we best stick to finding store stuff, making it at home just is not going to work :gaah:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Way to much fat. Sorry.


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Way to much fat. Sorry.


I figured the fat would be an issue, but hey I found a link that said it could be done!!!!!! LOL, well ya know the old saying.... if it's to good to be true then thats just what it is.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Next time I make shoulder bacon I'll have ta try bacon jerky.

Shoulder bacon got lots less fat on it then belly bacon.


----------



## Hispoptart (Sep 19, 2012)

That might work, make sure to let us know if it does.


----------

